# Screw in or Glue in points?



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Depends on the class your shooting. I have shot in classes where you can shoot either and I always have mine setup with screw-ins. Whatever works for you.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Screw in's can be changed and adjusted easier.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Glue in. All the way. I say you should shoot some Victory X-Ringer HV's with 100 grain glue-ins and 3" Duravane 3D vanes. That's what I shoot, and they fly like darts!


----------



## drummerjims (Jan 8, 2010)

Screw in I have had problems losing glue in.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Glue in. All the way. I say you should shoot some Victory X-Ringer HV's with 100 grain glue-ins and 3" Duravane 3D vanes. That's what I shoot, and they fly like darts!


This year im going to shoot Vapor Pro 400s with 1.5" black mini blazers and 75-100 grain screw in points, i cant decide on weight


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just go to your local archery pro shop and ask them what grain tip would spine best with your bow and arrow setup.


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

screw ins. the can be removed for different tips more easly and you don't have to try and remove glue which makes a mess


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I shoot Easton LightSpeed 3D 400's. I have 2 dozen. 1 dozen is set up with 107gr glue-in nibbs, the other dozen with screw in 75 gr points. (That 75gr point and the insert weigh about 110 gr which make it comparable with the nibbs)
I culled out almost 2 dozen screw ins to yield a dozen that spin true. I use the screw-in tip arrows for IBO HC & for hunting. The glue in arrows for Field archery and ASA 3D shoots.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I much prefer glue in tips. I am shooting Gold Tip XXX's with a 50 grain NIB


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*glued n screwed*

before you pick, check first, if your competing in HC or AHC classes, you have to shoot screw ins, if your an open class glue in's are the way to go...


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I prefere on my 3D arrows Glue in points!


----------

